# Pasos a seguir para configurar los controles de un compresor expansor de audio



## wilson mosquera (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenos dias,

Caluroso saludo a la comunidad presente

Necesito ayuda para la configuracion eficaz de un compresosor expansor de sonido marca DBX 266A, el asunto es el siguiente: Poseo esta pieza por mas de cuantro años, desde entonces nunca la habia cambiado de la posicion original de fabrica esto en cuanto a los controles que segun el fabricante venian calibrados en posicion de centro o sea 12:OO, por razones de aprendre algo respecto del tema trate de calibrar a otras posiciones sugeridas, pero lo que logre fue dañar el sonido, ya que se me presenta siempre demasiada tension y falsos cortes, trate de volver a configuracion inicial 12:00 y sigue presentandose la misma situacion; debido a esto me dedique a documentarme sobre el manejo de estos equipos y siempre indican las posiciones de usuales, es decir posiciones para compresion de voz principal, voces de coro, teclados, guitarra acustica, bombo, etc. Pero no indican la metodologia y/o procedimiento de como hacerlo, algunos dicen que para iniciar hay que llevarlo al maximo, otros que se debe llevar el control del expansor y ratio al minimo, asi mismo el control de compresion al maximo y ratio al minimo, el resto de controles atttack y release al centro, segun esto de esta manera se puede iniciar con otra configuracion deseada, etc. La realidad he practicado todas estas teorias y nada de nada.

Mi duda es si existe una manera de proceder con el manejo de estos controles, no en el sentido de decir la posicion de cada cual  sino en el sentido de indicar cual control debo configurar primero y como debo de hacerlo y asi sucesivamente cual es el siguiente y los subsiguientes y como debo hacerlo; si se configura con señal de la fuente o sin señal de fuente, si existe algun link que suministre o indique mediante video la manera de proceder para el manejo paso a paso de estos controles en estos equipos.


----------



## EzEkieL (Jul 1, 2009)

uf... un lindo problemita es el compressor de audio.

yo trato de producir musica electronica y en los simuladores de consolas, aparece mucho el compresor para adquirir un buen sonido. El buen uso de compressor y equalizaciones hace la diferencia entre los productores. Explico esto, como para que veas la magnitud del poder que tiene el compresor.

Hay muchos tutoriales en nuestro queridisimo youtube, siempre que los vincules con estos programas que te comente, tales como Reason, FL Studio, entre otros.

YouTube - Simple Compressor Tutorial

Este es de reason, esta en ingles. Pero en los que todos coinciden es en el oido de cada uno.
La unida forma de poder escuchar de forma correcta la diferencia entre DRY y WET ( dry limpio, sonido sin ningun compresor, y WET mojado. con la modificacion del compresor) es con una tecla que te deja en limpio, seguramente la debe traer tu compressor. Si no es asi, busca de fabricarte una de modo provisorio ( provisorio para siempre jaja ). Y entra a modificar.
Por ahi, no seria mala idea, que te interiorices bien en lo que hace el compressor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_range_compression

Lamentablemente la mejor información esta en ingles. Si por ahi tienes algun problemita. Me lo comentas o me mandas un Mail Privado.

Espero que te sea de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## wilson mosquera (Jul 7, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte, logre mirar los videos sugeridos  en los links pero lastimosamnete estan en ingles, y no alcanzan a resolver mi duda, creo ya entender para que sirve un compresor de audio, para tal fin he conseguido suficiente teoria, pero no encuentro infromacion o alguien que me oriente sobre el manejo de los controles, hasta donde tengo entendido  existen procedimientos que indican por donde se debe empezar, por ejemplo: Si empiezas con el thereshold del compresor al maximo o con el ratio del mismo al minimo, si para graduarlos hay que girarlos en sentido de las manecills del relog o al contrario, o al contrario primero se debe empezar con la graduacion del attack o el release, o si al contrario se debe empezar con la graduacion de los controles del expansor, etc. Informacion clara al respecto es la que necesito para resolver mi duda. Los fabricantes de dichos productos en sus guias que suministran nos indican que  ubiquemos los controles en tales posiciones pero no nos dicen el como, ni por cual empezar, de tal forma que podemos interpretar que esto se puede hacer aletoriamente y de culaquier manera, pero por lo que he investigado se que no es asi.

Logicamente es claro que para encontrar el sonido ideal al gusto la guia debe ser el oido, pero se debe conocer tambien la tecnica para producir cambios al sonido, de tal forma que dichos cambios puedan existir y asi el oido pueda diferenciarlos.

Nuevamente muchisimas gracias por el aporque puedan hacer al respecto


----------



## EzEkieL (Ago 5, 2009)

Wilson mosquera!
Aca tengo lo que buscas. No quería adelantar nada pero yo sabia que lo habia visto en algun lado...

http://doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/dinamica_compres.htm

Excelentemente explicado y detallado. Comentame si te sirvió.
Saludos!


----------



## wilson mosquera (Ago 13, 2009)

Excelente información, gracias nuevamente.
Saludos!


----------



## Prin (May 16, 2010)

Hola Wilson. Recibe un saludo desde Perú.

Sé que este post está inactivo hace casi un año, pero por si no has logrado conseguir la información que pides, o por si alguien está en busca de lo mismo, te explico un poco lo que requieres. Tu pregunta sobre compresores tiene que ver más con el principio de funcionamiento que con los presets propiamente, y eso es bueno.

El nivel de threshold, es el nivel de umbral. Es decir, es el nivel a partir del cual el compresor va a empezar a trabajar. En términos prácticos, si fijas un nivel de threshold sumamente alto, el compresor empezará a "comprimir" (la redundancia es explicativa) recién cuando la señal de tu audio supere ese altísimo nivel que le has fijado como umbral o inicio de trabajo. Y por el contrario, si fijas el nivel de Threshold en un nivel muy bajo, entonces el compresor prácticamente comprimirá toda señal de audio que tú le apliques.

Ahora bien, cuando hablo de que comprimirá toda señal de audio, lo hará conforme a los presets que tú hayas fijado.

Entonces se hace ahora necesario hablar de controles para tus presets:

Attack: El tiempo de ataque, es el tiempo que tu compresor va a demorar en reaccionar (comprimir, bajar la amplitud) cuando haya una sobre-modulación o un pico determinado. Si tu tiempo de ataque es muy elevado, el compresor bajará los niveles de amplitud demasiado tarde y el pico habrá pasado limpio provocando saturación y hasta rotura de parlantes. Por ejemplo un bombo muy fuerte, ese golpe dura muy poco, pero su nivel de saturación puede ser altísimo entonces, si tu tiempo de ataque es lento, el bombo va a sonar super fuerte y tu compresor después de "un segundo" va a bajar el audio, cuando el bombo ya pasó, pues no dura un segundo, dura mucho menos que eso. Por otro lado, Si tu tiempo de ataque está graduado en el mínimo (por ejemplo .1 milisegundos), tu compresor reaccionará casi inmediatamente, lo cual permitirá que baje los decibeles prácticamente en el acto, y así habrá comprimido (y protegido tus parlantes) el audio en el momento adecuado. En mi experiencia, mientras más pequeño es el tiempo de ataque, más oportuna será la respuesta de tu compresor.

Release: El tiempo de soltura o relajación, es el tiempo en que tu compresor LUEGO DE HABER ATENUADO LA SEÑAL va a volverla a elevar a su nivel normal. Es decir, luego de que tu compresor ha atacado el pico de sobre-modulacion (atenuando el decibelaje) va a tener que volverlo a elevar. El tiempo que demorará en elevarse de nuevo el audio lo determina el control de release. Si es que fijas un tiempo muy largo de release, el audio se va a quedar atenuado por demasiado tiempo y derepente el motivo de la atenuación ya pasó hace muchos segundos. Siguiendo el ejemplo del bombo: Si ya atenuaste el bombo en el mismo instante en que sonó (.1 ms) no tendría sentido que los próximos segundos el audio siga atenuado porque el bombo ya terminó de sonar. Entonces aquí, la recomendación por ejemplo en radio-transmisiones es que el tiempo de release sea muy rápido para que el audio vuelva a su nivel standard pronto y así la modulación sea estable. Si el tiempo de release es muy largo, la modulación será inestable.

Ratio: Es la relación entre la señal que entra y la modificación que hace tu compresor. Si la fijas en 1:1, significa que para un decibel que ingresa, se notará un decibel en salida, es decir tu compresor está en desuso y prácticamente no hará ningún procesamiento. Afirmo esto basado en la experiencia práctica, sé muy bien que la teoría dice que 1:1 también implica actividad de compresión dinámica, pero eso es teoría, en la práctica usar ese ratio es prácticamente igual a tener el compresor apagado. Muy por el contrario si lo fijas en infinito:1 significará que para una saturación de "infinitos decibeles" sólo se notará una variación de 1 decibel, es decir tu salida estará super-comprimida y estable (si los tiempos de attack y release son los más rápidos), y que por más que tengas a un loco gritando en el micrófono, tu compresor hará que casi ni se note y siga al nivel de modulación que tú has fijado. Esto en broadcasting es ideal, pero en conciertos o discoteques hace que el sonido pierda dinamismo, por tanto aquí ya entra el tema de tu gusto musical y también el tema de para qué estás comprimiendo. Si estás comprimiendo para una radio de FM tratarás de no llegar a la desviación de 75 Khz, por tanto el infinito sería una buena opción. En cambio si lo quieres para procesar en vivo y directo a una filarmónica en concierto amplificado al aire libre, el infinito:1 sería la peor opción. He visto gente que los fija en 6:1, otros que los fijan en 10:1, pero te repito, esto ya lo tienes que ver tú, es decir si tu ves que tus músicos o tus picos de modulación varían 10 decibeles entre un valle y un pico, y quieres que esos 10 decibeles parezcan sólo 2 , entonces 5:1 será tu preset de ratio.

Input: Es el nivel de la señal de entrada, aquí sí supongo que lo tienes claro. De todos modos en el tema de compresión, este nivel estará directamente relacionado con el nivel de threshold que tú hayas fijado previamente. Por ejemplo si fijas tu nivel de entrada muy alto puedes saturar el proceso y será como si el nivel de threshold estuviera fijado para ser siempre superado y el compresor siempre activo, y si tu nivel de entrada lo fijas muy al mínimo entonces casi ninguna señal superará tu nivel de threshold y el compresor prácticamente comprimirá. Además si tu compresor tiene un control de GATE, el nivel de entrada será crítico para ver si las señales que estén por debajo del Gate serán silenciadas, o si las señales por encima del Gate serán procesadas. Si fijas el Gate muy alto y tu Input muy bajo, conseguirás que todo quede en silencio permanentemente.

Output: Es el nivel de salida ya procesada. Es decir, una vez que tu compresor ya actuó como tú quieres (con tus presets), puedes darle a la salida que ya es estable, un nivel que se adecue a tus preamplificadores o a tu amplificador. Este nivel de salida debes fijarlo en estricta consideración a los niveles de entrada permitidos por el equipo que conectarás luego del compresor.

Espero que te sea útil o a quien lea esto. Son conceptos basados en mi experiencia. No he querido escribir sobre la teoría porque de eso ya se ha escrito bastante y considero más útil que la gente comparta lo que ha adquirido en base a su experiencia en la vida práctica. 

Suerte y saludos nuevamente.

Prin III


----------

